# BJ Penn to Train With Matt Hughes During UFC 127 Prep for Jon Fitch



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"As he prepares for his UFC 127 main-event fight with Jon Fitch, former UFC lightweight champion B.J. Penn will spend some time training with a former foe. 

B.J. Penn comments on ESPN's "(Matt) Hughes uncertain about future of storied career" at BJPenn.com:
one thing is for sure about hughes!! hes coming to help me train for fitch!!!!! "










http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/2...es-during-ufc-127-prep-for-jon-fitch#comments


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty awesome I think...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I know they have a ton of respect for each other, i just dont think they would get along with each other pretty well. They are too completely different breed of people from polar opposite backgrounds.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

That's one of the things I like about this sport, even though some of these guys absolutely murk each other in the ring, outside the ring they are very respectful! Now if only Lesnar would go train with Carwin so he could learn how to use those lunchboxes we'd be in business again! haha


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Interesting....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

respect is always cool to see. in the ring the don't like each other, bj would come out and try and knock matt's head off again, matt would try to put bj through the ring, but out of the octagon they can say "hey you're a great fighter, if you need some help i'd be glad to give it".


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

H.I.T. Squad.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Smart choice, Hughes & Fitch have a fairly similar wrestling style so it'll be good training for BJ.


----------

